# spilopleura ?



## Snakeyes (Apr 21, 2005)

Had this for 5 years. Very aggressive. I assumed it is a spilopleura, but wanted to confirm from the experts.
Thanks


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Wow his very Nice... yup its a spilo with great colors


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Yes, it is an S. maculatus/spilopleura.

Very beautiful fish! It looks like you take good care of him.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Had this for 5 years. Very aggressive.* I assumed it is a spilopleura, but wanted to confirm from the experts.*
> Thanks


It is the Jegu S. maculatus.


----------



## Snakeyes (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanks all. Appreciate the feedback. 
Is there any thing particular that I should know about this species ? 
Its very active and aggressive. I very rarely feed it live fish ( Maybe a couple of goldfish that have stayed healthy for over a couple of weeks in my other tank, once every two months). Otherwise I feed it unshelled fresh shrimp, catfish, frozen silversides and Formula One alternating between these with silversides being the primary food. I hope that this is the right diet, it seems to thrive on it ?
It is very aggressive and has taken a tiny nip out of a neighbors finger. It will come to the surface and grab food that I dangle in the water. I presume that this is normal behavior for this type of fish ?
Thanks again


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

All you describe is normal, including biting the fingers that feed it (strongly suggest your neighbor/friends not do that anymore).

Vary the diet as much as possible and if you must feed live, use something that is basically clean ie; earth worms for example. A perfectly natural diet.


----------



## Snakeyes (Apr 21, 2005)

hastatus said:


> All you describe is normal, including biting the fingers that feed it (strongly suggest your neighbor/friends not do that anymore).
> 
> Vary the diet as much as possible and if you must feed live, use something that is basically clean ie; earth worms for example. A perfectly natural diet.


Earth worms it is. As for the neighbor, he won't even go near the tank anymore.


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

I want that fish...


----------



## Snakeyes (Apr 21, 2005)

mR. Blueberry said:


> I want that fish...


Sorry pal my fish isn't into this cross-species stuff. It says go do a mammal first .


----------



## d851 (Oct 31, 2006)

Nice Mac, quite similar to mine -

9inch Mac









daz


----------



## Snakeyes (Apr 21, 2005)

Very Nice! Did not know they got that big.
I would keep that fish molester mR Blueberry away from him.


----------

